# Testing 3giphone



## Mark Evans (16 Apr 2009)

I'm posting this from my iPhone,so I guess this means I can be intouch all the time now.


----------



## Steve Smith (16 Apr 2009)

haha, nice one.  Another iPhone user


----------



## Thomas McMillan (16 Apr 2009)

I need to gets myself one of these iPhone thingies.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Apr 2009)

I can do the same on my HTC no need for an iphone 
I just find the iPhone too large I prefer smaller phones and the HTC Diamond Touch is the perfect size and all the features I need. Its web browser beats the iPhone, but the iPhone is very user friendly indeed.


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Apr 2009)

i'm on my pc now.

this phone is truly amazing in every single way. the speed it downloads pages is amazing. the user interface is great too. and it's all free!   the single most amazing bit of technology i've had to date!


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Apr 2009)

just like a martini, UKAPS, anytime anywhere.....


----------



## Thomas McMillan (16 Apr 2009)

Wow, I didn't know the internet appeared like that! That's it, I'm getting one.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Apr 2009)

Here is my HTC Diamond Touch 






Only reason I went for the HTC over the iPhone (size, oh and the 802.1x which prevents the iPhone from being used on most Wifi networks):






iPhone is a great piece of kit though and very user friendly


----------



## TDI-line (16 Apr 2009)

I'll stick to my Nokia 3210. 8)


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Apr 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> I'll stick to my Nokia 3210. 8)



good for you mate  8) 

actually i saw a brick layer accidentally pick one of those up the other day and tried to incorporate it into the wall he was building


----------



## TDI-line (16 Apr 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going off you.


----------



## aaronnorth (16 Apr 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

both are nice, i like Paulo's for the points he mentioned, and also because it is less popular i preume (never seen one) although the availability of different apps is very tempting


----------



## Mark Evans (16 Apr 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> I'm going off you.



now there's a surprise   i've never been MR popular.



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> both are nice, i like Paulo's for the points he mentioned, and also because it is less popular i preume (never seen one) although the availability of different apps is very tempting



the apps are brilliant. and also the ipod itself is brilliant. internet is quick as a normal connection even when in the middle of nowhere (i tried it) i checked reviews before i decided on the 3g iphone(3g is updated i believe) and reviews all glow!


----------



## TDI-line (16 Apr 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Hey, feel free if you want to volunteer as my new hardscape.     

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=5704

But my tank might not be big enough for you.  


Right, i'm off to look for a new phone.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Apr 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> both are nice, i like Paulo's for the points he mentioned, and also because it is less popular i preume (never seen one) although the availability of different apps is very tempting


The HTC uses Windows Mobile which there are many programs available for it free, but its not has straight forward has an iPhone to install and use them, so be warned.
Since I got my phone I have changed everything about it, I have loaded new firmware, radio, operating system, etc... to make it work the way I want it, off the box its not a great phone, but with the right tweaking its great.
There is the HTC Touch HD which has a screen the same size has the iPhone, but for that I would rather get the iPhone and not bother with the Windows Mobile stuff, its just much easier to use and install apps using the iPhone, what they should make is an iPhone Mini then I would get one haha


----------



## Superman (16 Apr 2009)

Welcome Saintly into the 21st century!


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Apr 2009)

Nice work pal, you'll not look back now mate and if you like the way and iPhone works, super simple, you'll be off to buy yourself a mac soon, then you'll really be in the cool gang 8)


----------



## Tony Swinney (17 Apr 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Nice work pal, you'll not look back now mate and if you like the way and iPhone works, super simple, you'll be off to buy yourself a mac soon, then you'll really be in the cool gang 8)



Here, here Dan.  Well said


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Apr 2009)

I want a Mac


----------



## Thomas McMillan (17 Apr 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> I want a Mac



Join the club


----------



## Steve Smith (17 Apr 2009)

Shame they just hoiked their prices up last month


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Apr 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> SteveUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Mac notebook gathering dust at home! PC all the way for me  fair enough the machines look stylish and sexy, other than that, I might get one of the latest models and stick windows on it for the hell of it LOL


----------



## Thomas McMillan (17 Apr 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Shame they just hoiked their prices up last month



And they weren't exactly cheap to begin with! Ah well, we can dream eh.


----------



## gratts (17 Apr 2009)

Got my mac cheap with student discount, just before all their prices went up!


----------



## vauxhallmark (17 Apr 2009)

Keep an eye on refurb store:

http://store.apple.com/uk/browse/home/specialdeals/mac

Mark


----------



## a1Matt (17 Apr 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I have a Mac notebook gathering dust at home! PC all the way for me  fair enough the machines look stylish and sexy, other than that, I might get one of the latest models and stick windows on it for the hell of it LOL



That is what one of my sisters has. Mac notebook with XP on it. She is very happy with it. Style of Mac, functionality of PC. Best of both worlds IMHO.

On the phone front I got a Nokia 5800 as a free upgrade recently. I thought it might function as a poor mans iPhone.
Turns out to be a really cr*ppy phone.  Nowhere near up to Nokia's usual standards. Both software and hardware are very flaky indeed.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (17 Apr 2009)

The two main pros to getting a mac IMO is the great design, and the fact that there aren't many viruses for Mac's around, they tend to last a lot longer than Windows.


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Apr 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> and the fact that there aren't many viruses for Mac's around, they tend to last a lot longer than Windows.


Put a decent AV on your machine and run some Spyware software once or twice a month, run CCleaner every week, use Firefox and your machine runs forever, I last installed my windows XP just over two years ago!!!
Bot apple and windows have their pros and cons, also applies to mobile phones, you just have to get what suits you most, if you just browse the web and type a few documents then an apple is ideal for you.
If you know how to manage your windows installation properly with the right addons then your windows will run perfectly every time too, problem with windows is people try too much crap on it, as with the apple there isn't much crap to install on it, software and games are somewhat limited on OSX when compared to a windows box 

But you get what works for you either it being an apple, easy to use and stylish, or a windows box that you can tweak in so many ways that you can't with an apple. Just saying apple is better than any PC doesn't cut it for me!!


----------



## Mark Evans (17 Apr 2009)

now i can look at amano work anytime!






this was a you tube vid!


----------



## aaronnorth (19 Apr 2009)

saintly said:
			
		

> now i can look at amano work anytime!
> 
> 
> 
> this was a you tube vid!



lol


----------



## aaronnorth (22 Apr 2009)

has anyone got a blackberry or know how they compare to the 2 phones on here?

EDIT: then again it doesnt have Wi-Fi (storm version) which is the only one i like


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Apr 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> has anyone got a blackberry or know how they compare to the 2 phones on here?
> EDIT: then again it doesnt have Wi-Fi (storm version) which is the only one i like


I don't like them, was offered one from my work and turned it down as I prefer the HTC I already have. The Storm has loads of problems too and its not that great by all means. You better off with a proper phone like an HTC or a girls phone like an iPhone.


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Apr 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol,


----------



## LondonDragon (6 May 2009)

Here is a very usefull app: http://www.theisnort.com/isnort.html


----------



## aaronnorth (7 May 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Here is a very usefull app: http://www.theisnort.com/isnort.html


  

my mum said she'll get me an HTC  
Thanks Paulo.


----------



## Mark Evans (16 May 2009)

my lad loves my, and my wifes i phone! we both have one now, he's constantly wanting games on it though   but i've shown him it plays music too....

anyone for jeff buckley?.....


----------



## samc (16 May 2009)

looks like he knows what hes doing

 thats an awsome shot too


----------



## Mark Evans (16 May 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> looks like he knows what hes doing



he's able to fly around it. thankfully he cant spell my password for downloads   ....or can he?....


----------



## samc (16 May 2009)




----------



## baron von bubba (30 May 2009)

i dont get it! 
the nokia smart phones have been doing this and MUCH more for years!!
ok, so no touch screen............................yet

N97!!!!


----------



## LondonDragon (31 May 2009)

baron von bubba said:
			
		

> i dont get it!
> the nokia smart phones have been doing this and MUCH more for years!!
> ok, so no touch screen............................yet
> N97!!!!



Nokia is so old fashion


----------



## amy4342 (31 May 2009)

> i dont get it!
> the nokia smart phones have been doing this and MUCH more for years!!
> ok, so no touch screen............................yet



It's all about the name!  .

Have to say, I just upgraded from an LG viewty (awesome phone!) to an iphone, 16g, and I'm loving it! It was a close contest between that and the LG Arena, but the look on people's faces when you pull out an iphone beats it every time


----------



## baron von bubba (31 May 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> baron von bubba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, i guess that about sums me up too! :0)


----------

